# Super bike Helico Turbine for motor.



## sunny91 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunny once again you amaze me that bike is up there... i tried to listen to the file you sent me, my comp is on vista and wouldnt allow it even trying the downloaded drivers stupid windows but still great stuff sunny, i dont get to watch all of it but what i do is great


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here the site for the info..

MTT- Turbine Fire pumps, Turbine Motorcycles, Turbine Boats; Marine Turbine Technology

Sunny


----------



## Heinz (Jan 30, 2008)

that is insane!


----------

